# Will things get better?



## Mr. Bung (Jul 4, 2020)

I honestly can't believe that this is now what the world that I was born into has become; we've now reached BEYOND what was once considered satire. All the social/political bullshit surrounding the coof was one thing but what's really troublesome to me now is this whole "kill/cancel/erase whitey and their history" thing that came about after a known thug tried to pass off a fake $10 bill. I saw another thread here back around April where some were arguing that the coof was going to bring an end to all the current year/SJW bullshit and I too was hopeful of that but instead the cultural menace now seems to be more present and powerful than it's ever been.

So are we screwed now or will things die off once again and return to at least pre-2020 levels of sanity? Or, could it just be that all this shit was orchestrated in an attempt to get Trump out of office in November?


----------



## HeyYou (Jul 4, 2020)

Twitter isn't reality, my man.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jul 4, 2020)

All things come to an end.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jul 4, 2020)

You’ll only really find “kill whitey” stuff on social media (and even that’s becoming less common because I think most people either stopped caring, got bored, or just found another cause to join).

Outside of social media, most people just want to live their lives and not worry about a mob to ruin everything. The only really crazy people you’ll see are mostly in the big cities (who also happen to be spreading the “everything white is bad” message on social media).

Finally, like what happened with Occupy Wall Street, the movement became too big too fast. Also, there isn’t any strong leadership, so the goals of the group are ever changing (which muddles the overall message they want to send).

As time goes on, it will become less relevant. There may be resurgences of riots after certain trails and the 2020 Election, but crackdown might come faster since people are more aware of these things.

Don’t fret too much and just do other things to occupy your time. If you want to help your own situation, it’s never a bad time to start food storage, saving money and buying arms. Also, looking into learning more first aid and survival skills are helpful as well. Neither you or I have much say in the big picture, so the best thing to do is to improve your own in case something does come your way.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jul 4, 2020)

you can fix the problem by learning to enjoy chaos instead of fearing it. if you can't do that you could also just ignore real life and enjoy good old uncucked media instead, pirated of course because stores are beginning to purge all media that the commies don't like.


----------



## skiddlez (Jul 4, 2020)

if you ever think things are bad, fist your own asshole and you will realize "wow things could be a lot worse"


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jul 4, 2020)

On social media and the internet at large, I'd give it another year or two unless Trump wins in November. Then I'd say wait four. Some things they tend to forget rather quickly, but others like the BLM movement, QAnon and the shit around it or Trump, they won't forget for a quite a while, it at all. Then there's the whole issue with censorship and the cuckening of media by these so-called advocates, and I doubt that'll die down.

Real life though? Unless another virus scare happens again or a serious disaster strikes, it'll probably be by next year earliest. Humanity has a very uncanny way of recovering within a few weeks or months unless you live in a third-world country.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Jul 4, 2020)

No.  To quote Emerson, Lake, & Palmer; 

"Welcome back my friends, to the show that never ends....."

Brain Salad Surgery turned out to be pretty prescient as well; but that's probably next on Murphy's Clownworld playlist for 2021.


----------



## Pansexual doorknob (Jul 4, 2020)

We live in clown world. I believe even the governments are surprised with how much shit they have been able to get away with. I'm inclined to say this kind "new world order" wont last, but people as a whole never cease to amaze me.


----------



## soft kitty (Jul 4, 2020)

Take a break from social media, my dude.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 4, 2020)

I do think that eventually, yes, things will get better, it comes down to the fact that Americans are a fickle people and we simply get _bored _after a while, no matter how big of a deal something may be there comes a point in which people just get tired of it and want something different.

Let's look at a couple of examples, one political, one cultural.

Before the left sperged the fuck out about race and Trump, during the Dubya years they sperged the fuck out over the Iraq war, remember how BIG A FUCKING DEAL the Iraq war was? Then before it was even officially over the left just stopped giving a shit, they got bored with it, by 2009/2010 they were just plain fucking sick of caring and moved on even though the war didn't technically end until 2011.

How many of those assholes even remember the Iraq war now? 

Meanwhile today Trump and black lives are a BIG FUCKING DEAL but there will probably come a time in which they just get flat out bored with it and when they stop caring it'll be like it never even really happened at all.


Now let's look at an example from the culture, before SJWs I used to get really upset about reality TV like Here Comes Honey Boo Boo, I spent way too much time thinking and caring about it, convinced it was the worst thing ever.

Now nobody gives a shit, reality TV is played out and running on fumes, it might still exist, people might still watch it, but nobody really _cares _about it, it's just background noise filler, not something that actually influences the public conversation like it used to.

And believe me, there was a time in which felt like reality TV would never fade from relevance, but it did and eventually so will SJW bullshit, you'll have your diehards that will stick with it but like reality TV it'll just be background noise filler and everyone else will have moved on.

However, here's the downside, I do feel like these things are cyclical, in the future it's possible another generation will look around and say "hey, have you ever noticed people are different races?" and sperg the fuck out about it again just like they did in the 60s and 70s, but it'd be nice if we could get a break from it for a few decades at least.


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Jul 4, 2020)

Time is a flat circle. Everything that's shitty now will be good again. And then shitty again. Again and again. Forever.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 4, 2020)

It never really gets better. We just learn to adapt and move on.

_Edit: I'll admit recent events have taken a toll on me. Apologies for the doom posting._


----------



## Just Here for A and H (Jul 4, 2020)

Decay is the natural state of everything in the universe. So no. Enjoy the ride, and don't forget: you're here forever.


----------



## Tour of Italy (Jul 4, 2020)

I believe things will get better, but we’ve long reached the point where you sure as fuck better be prepared for them not to.


----------



## DubbleBubble (Jul 4, 2020)

It's a great time to learn how to tie a noose.


----------



## Lone MacReady (Jul 4, 2020)

Buy a gun, do some muay thai if you have the money. Base peace of mind comes from personal security. Understand the Fiat currency in your pocket is being printed, like all fiat before, into worthlessness. Take measures to invest in useful prep items and long term commodities to preserve your wealth.


----------



## The Spice boi (Jul 4, 2020)

Compared to the rest of human history, now is actually the best time to be alive for mist people in the world. That could change, obviously, but I'd say we are in a sort of "Golden Age".

There are problems, but we forget that for most of our species existence, we spent our time dying from starvation, predators and raiders.

Keep your chin up, things will probably get better


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 4, 2020)

I had a dream last night about an alien invasion happening. I'm hoping it wasn't a prophetic one.


----------



## byuu (Jul 4, 2020)

The Spice boi said:


> Compared to the rest of human history, now is actually the best time to be alive for mist people in the world. That could change, obviously, but I'd say we are in a sort of "Golden Age".
> 
> There are problems, but we forget that for most of our species existence, we spent our time dying from starvation, predators and raiders.
> 
> Keep your chin up, things will probably get better


Sure, I don't lack food or shelter, I can travel to any place in the world, I have a device in my pocket that allows me to read every book, listen to any song, watch any porn, and to talk to anyone I ever met.
But #BLM is really stupid.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Jul 4, 2020)

nope


----------



## The Spice boi (Jul 4, 2020)

garakfan69 said:


> Sure, I don't lack food or shelter, I can travel to any place in the world, I have a device in my pocket that allows me to read every book, listen to any song, watch any porn, and to talk to anyone I ever met.
> But #BLM is really stupid.


Oh hell yeah, couldn't agree more


----------



## muh_moobs (Jul 4, 2020)

This is the new normal. 

Leftist radicals will always have something to riot about. And the way everyone fell over for Coronavirus has told world governments that people will fall over and surrender all of their rights as long as the government makes them scared enough. 

Cash money is rapidly becoming no good, and microchips are on the way. 

By spurning our futures we sacrificed our children to Moloch. Sure, we'll be kept comfortable and placated as long as we continue to consume, but the good times are over.


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Jul 4, 2020)

JambledUpWords said:


> You’ll only really find “kill whitey” stuff on social media


It's on the news 24/7 
It's in youtube videos promoted by Google on the front page
It's preached like a cult in every school 
Every business says they agree with it


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Jul 4, 2020)

Lone MacReady said:


> Buy a gun, do some muay thai if you have the money. Base peace of mind comes from personal security. Understand the Fiat currency in your pocket is being printed, like all fiat before, into worthlessness. Take measures to invest in useful prep items and long term commodities to preserve your wealth.


all that is useless because when an actual break down of society starts to happen individual power centres will form to fill the gap and take authoritarian control of your life. Under the new regimes you won't need to worry for your safety because the government will take care of that for you. What everyone _should_ do is move to places where the government that springs up won't be worse than where you left.


----------



## Idiotron (Jul 4, 2020)

Of course it will.
Despite what people think, we still live in very safe and secure times.
The virus is almost done in Europe, life is getting back to normal.
US is having riots similar to the 1992 ones but nothing major, will fuck up the economy a bit but shit like this is relatively mild, from the perspective of human history.
There's some tension with China and India.
Apparently, they have some agreement now that nobody can carry guns near the border so it's soldiers beating each other to death, crazy shit. From what I know (I did some reading because I was interested), this has been going on for over 100 years.
It's not the first time and it won't be the last.
Other than that, things are mostly going as usual, that's not a good thing to say about some places but oh well.

People are overreacting.
Mostly Americans and somewhat Brits because they, especially Millenials and Zoomers, don't really have memories of times when it was really bad. Now, they will. Welcome to the club.


----------



## DudeWithTheFood (Jul 4, 2020)

Haram Exercise said:


> It's on the news 24/7
> It's in youtube videos promoted by Google on the front page
> It's preached like a cult in every school
> Every business says they agree with it


Do you really think businesses actually care lmao


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Jul 4, 2020)

I don't think so, the whole "best time to be alive" is just massively bullshit lie being told by the rich establishment so they can get the masses to keep things in order:

In the social sense there is massive drug epidemic, you have a lot of people who are not only disconnected from one another, but have no real ability to communicate. You have either people who know they can do whatever they want and face minimal repercussions or absolute doormats who will literally say thanks when their children are killed by the former groups.
In the spiritual sense we have decades of brainwashing that religion is "bad and uncool" that resulted in a society that replaces religion with politics/consumerism/both and fractured communities where no one trusts the other.
In the technological sense we have embraced convenience at the cost of privacy and, eventually, progress. Technology is now gatekept by massive corporations who will, at best, buy competitiors and, at worst, outright sabotage them and use the media and copyright to kill them. Those corporations also develop systems for dystopian countries which will inevitably be used by the west when it will be proven to be a success.
In the educational sense, academia have turned into places where ideas die (unless you are at STEM, but even there there is a push to gatekeep certain subjects, ie, "AI is racist"). You cannot question any "truths" without massively risking your economic situation. Not to mention the incoming student loan bubble bursting. Besides academia, people have zero respect for any manual labour and would happily vote to have slave labour immigrated in and do it for them. Finally, the average citizen is, if anything, dumber than ever - The insane amount of information available through the internet has caused people to lose their ability to question information or try to educate themselves on additional fields.
Politically we have the conservatives be the voice of reason and the democrats to go for increasing extremes, including actual attacks on people. Bolstered by their power through the media. Eventually the democrats will get a win and then the autists will run the asylum. 
There are probably more things to note, like the obesity epidemic, the reduced amount of whites in pretty much all western countries, the multiple economic bubbles... Things will only get worse but rather than a glorious war to kill all of us, we will just live in ever worse conditions with no privacy and a constant sense of dread over being targeted socially for percieved slights.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 4, 2020)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> The insane amount of information available through the internet has caused people to lose their ability to question information or try to educate themselves on additional fields.



It's such a bizarre irony that the vast amount of information available on the internet has only made people way stupider, I mean stop and think how contradictory that is.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jul 4, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> It's such a bizarre irony that the vast amount of information available on the internet has only made people way stupider, I mean stop and think how contradictory that is.


Not all information is equal

If someone says "I'm smart because I spend hours a day reading blogs that do critical analyses of Steven Universe" I'm going to call them a retard because while that may be a lot of information they're taking in, it's about the biggest waste of brainspace imaginable

It's practically a given that your brain does not have a limitless capability to retain data, and honestly if I didn't already have a fuckton of genuinely useful shit crammed into my brain's filing cabinets I'd probably be fairly ashamed of knowing as much as I do about certain other pointless shit


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 4, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> Not all information is equal
> 
> If someone says "I'm smart because I spend hours a day reading blogs that do critical analyses of Steven Universe" I'm going to call them a retard because while that may be a lot of information they're taking in, it's about the biggest waste of brainspace imaginable
> 
> It's practically a given that your brain does not have a limitless capability to retain data, and honestly if I didn't already have a fuckton of genuinely useful shit crammed into my brain's filing cabinets I'd probably be fairly ashamed of knowing as much as I do about certain other pointless shit



Yes, people have all this information, but no good way to sort it and not all of it is equal, like you said.

So they wind up getting drawn to the bad information, the stuff that appeals to their emotional biases rather than the truth and the rest is history.


----------



## Jeffrey Epstein (Jul 4, 2020)

We are going to get world peace.  

World peace will come as an irremovable applet embedded on the elon musk neurallink 1.0, as part of it's 'pink pill' operating system.  That walrus that smells like an elephant standing in front of you in line at Target? You can instantly change her into someone hot and smell some nice orchids instead.  That guy who you've capitulated to who also hasn't had enough of beating your white ass into submission?  Well, poof, he's gone from your vision now, and your not sure if you're being tickled by a fluttering butterfly or if you're just experiencing what we'll call, 'nothing'(if he bashes your skull in super hard, we've got the extra neurons to compensate for it!).  Can't give consent to someone you're unnatracted to?  Well, please activate golem mode, and you'll feel like you're in a giant egg yoke while channeling helen keller, all while unbeknownst to yourself, a giant rainbow sperg is covering you with it's feces.

yes, YOU and your friends can be literal boomer wojaks, masquerading as the stars of the matrix movies, jus zooming around in your tesla CYBERTRUCK together, in the only country left on planet earth, china.


----------



## Schinna (Jul 4, 2020)

Riots of a size which hasn't been seen in decades have consumed the nation for a month but retards still have the audacity to say that this is a phenomenon confined to social media.
There's a point where the consequences of the constant denial of our situation stops being only denial and starts to overlap with malicious intent.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Jul 4, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> It's such a bizarre irony that the vast amount of information available on the internet has only made people way stupider, I mean stop and think how contradictory that is.


Nah, it's already been called in a Brave New World. If the 1984 dystopia has strict ban on transfer of information, BNW has such an outflow of information, filtering actual information is nearly impossible.
But the worst thing is that today's world has the worse of both worlds. Not just an excess of information, but the actual important information either gets deleted or rewritten.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 4, 2020)

Schinna said:


> Riots of a size which hasn't been seen in decades have consumed the nation for a month but retards still have the audacity to say that this is a phenomenon confined to social media.
> There's a point where the consequences of the constant denial of our situation stops being only denial and starts to overlap with malicious intent.



This is true, on the flipside there is part of me that wonders if no, things aren't going to get better.

I've been reading the tea leaves of American culture for a long time and even long before SJWs showed up I sensed something was wrong.

The first thing that happened was American culture started to just get incredibly stupid, total dumbed down, lowest common denominator shit, that progressively got worse and worse until we hit the next step, the only thing worse than sheer idiocy and that's people started getting progressively more hateful, malicious and violent. 

Idiocy+hate is a baaaaaaaad combination. 

Think of this modern culture as what you get when you combine the idiotic, hedonistic, Jerry Springer, spring break, Girls Gone Wild, reality TV culture with hardcore Marxist politics, the result ain't fucking pretty.

It just seems like in the modern world after time goes on things get a little worse and a little worse step by step, we're almost at a breaking point now, where we go from here is anybody's guess, I want to believe things will get better, but we've seen the pattern so far and the pattern shows things getting worse.


----------



## UntimelyDhelmise (Jul 5, 2020)

At this point I'm 40/60 that things get better after this year. A lot of what's happening right now is due to the election and the left kicking and screaming with all their might to get their way and kick Orange Man out of office. But even that aside there's still a multitude of other issues that have been slowly festering for decades that a second Trump term likely isn't going to magically fix.

I hold on to the hope that there will eventually be an upswing regardless, because if I don't my mind immediately goes to the idea that we're at the start of the end that my doomer parents have drilled into my head since I was fucking 5 years old, and that's a guaranteed swallowing of the whole bottle of black pills for me if I allow my state of mind to go there.


----------



## tampax pearl (Jul 7, 2020)

Things will get better. But you have to work to make them better, friend. Maybe you can dip your toes into gardening, or find a new hobby to pursue. Try reading the Tao Te Ching! Finding positive outlets for frustration can only ever help. Quarantine is the perfect time to develop as a person, to analyze what's happening, and to decide where you stand in all of it. I can't guarantee EVERYONE is trying to improve, but as long as you are, things should be okay.


----------



## Saint Alphonsus (Jul 7, 2020)

JambledUpWords said:


> You’ll only really find “kill whitey” stuff on social media (and even that’s becoming less common because I think most people either stopped caring, got bored, or just found another cause to join).
> 
> Outside of social media, most people just want to live their lives and not worry about a mob to ruin everything. The only really crazy people you’ll see are mostly in the big cities (who also happen to be spreading the “everything white is bad” message on social media).


I live next to several "vibrants" in my gated community (LOL it's not actually well protected--the gate is pathetically easy to breach, as I have done many times as a teen). During the height of l'affaire Floyd, they were all--at home. They still talk and interact with their white neighbors.


I actually feel for those who refuse to hate whitey even though it is socially acceptable to do so right now. CoronaviRaceWar has been a crisis of conscience for most people. I feel for them like I feel for store employees who don't make a fuss when shoppers enter maskless.


----------



## King Ghidorah (Jul 7, 2020)

The "le 2020 stinky" meme will be gone by the next year and the "le 2021 stinky" meme will go away after that and so on and so forth it's all cyclical you see


----------



## Salubrious (Jul 8, 2020)

I think people are mostly unemployed and bored because COVID took so many jobs away.  Combined with everyone having to wear masks, and it was a perfect storm for rioting.

Once those jobs come back and a vaccine is found, people will have better shit to do with their time.


----------



## Pope Fucker (Jul 8, 2020)

We're not going to be thinking about any of this once aliens enslave the entire human race so don't worry about it.


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Jul 8, 2020)

Just some perspective:

My state is currently still in "Phase I" of re-opening everything, and the local governments made sure to wag their fingers and issue statements about how we're not allowed to do fireworks, and how we shouldn't be having July 4th gatherings with friends and family.

_Nobody_ followed this advice in the slightest from the looks of it.  I visited my parents (and traffic there was much heavier than normal), and I saw a lot of my parents' neighbors having outdoor get-togethers as well.  Two black families were having a great time with hanging out in their respective houses (I could see from my parents' back yard that they were grilling, chatting, and playing board games just like we were).  Later in the night, they set off a TON of fireworks, and were all clapping and enjoying the show (my family was as well). In fact, fireworks in my parents' neighborhood came from all sides.  We legit got a 360 view of fireworks from the back yard. Several houses in the neighborhood were doing fireworks. Never have I seen that many neighbors do that at the same time.  _Never_.

I would just like to say that I mentioned the families' race because of what's going on in the country right now.  This family seemed to be only focused on their quality time and celebrating the holiday, and not at all focused on "kill whitey" or "July 4th is a White Supremacist Holiday."

Social media is not real life.  The vast majority of people celebrated July 4th, despite the media telling us we're horrible for doing so because of "muh racism" and "muh lockdowns." Public opinion is starting to make a hard turn against the BLM movement _especially_ after the disgusting act of violence that happened in Atlanta (where an 8 year-old was murdered during one of those "peaceful protests").  BLM is losing its message fast, and I think the "silent majority" of people see it, especially the normies.  I think that the amount of fireworks I heard over the past weekend tells me about how most people feel about this country.

Are things bad right now?  Yes.  Do I think it will pass?  Eventually.


----------



## Xarpho (Jul 8, 2020)

I just want the current COVID thing to pass. 2016 Internet was rough, but you could go to the store, eat out at a restaurant, go to the park or the beach or some other vacation destination and try to forget about it, and now...you can't. It's all "wear the mask, citizen", and I refuse to have a maxipad stuck to my face, so I subvert authority by wearing my novelty horse mask. It's actually more breathable, plus I can entertain a few people while doing so.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 8, 2020)

I see 3 possible paths:

1: Things keep getting worse. 2020 will look like a paradise.

2: Things get better, at least after some more insanity.

3: World ends - things get better because no more Clown World.


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Jul 8, 2020)

Xarpho said:


> I just want the current COVID thing to pass. 2016 Internet was rough, but you could go to the store, eat out at a restaurant, go to the park or the beach or some other vacation destination and try to forget about it, and now...you can't. It's all "wear the mask, citizen", and I refuse to have a maxipad stuck to my face, so I subvert authority by wearing my novelty horse mask. It's actually more breathable, plus I can entertain a few people while doing so.



Just do what I started doing this week:

I took a Sharpie to my cloth mask from Etsy, and wrote "PLACEBO" on it. Went to the grocery store earlier today wearing it, too. Got some thumbs up.


----------



## Saint Alphonsus (Jul 8, 2020)

Xarpho said:


> I just want the current COVID thing to pass. 2016 Internet was rough, but you could go to the store, eat out at a restaurant, go to the park or the beach or some other vacation destination and try to forget about it, and now...you can't. It's all "wear the mask, citizen", and I refuse to have a maxipad stuck to my face, so I subvert authority by wearing my novelty horse mask. It's actually more breathable, plus I can entertain a few people while doing so.


Ah yes, "Malicious compliance."
(thumbnail)


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 8, 2020)

The right wing wing is slowly abandoning the neoliberalism that has destroyed the country. The left seems to be embracing it though.

There is a chance of things improving.


----------



## Made In China (Jul 8, 2020)

No, things won't get better, you're looking at 60 years of Ameritards who thought their system was sustainable.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Jul 8, 2020)

Ideological paradigms always shift. The religious right basically fell apart after being exposed as massive hypocrites and over-reaching. Moderate Republicans were purged for extremists and then that fell apart as well. The Tea Party is literally equivalent to the Squad. Tea Party Republicans primaried and removed moderate Republicans. It wound up being a complete and total disaster eventually as the coalition collapsed. To the chargin of leftists, there's very few extreme Republicans left in Congress and the Senate. Most of them are pretty milquetoast and mainline. 

The left is going through the same shift the right went 20 years ago. We're seeing it right now. Moderates being purged, extremists are being voted in. The reason pop-culture is getting hit harder now is that pop culture was always to the left. So it is going with the flow of politics. When the right was the zeitgeist, pop-culture resisted and was rebellious. But since its politics align, it has no choice. The problem is most people aren't extreme, so the push-back and failure of progressive art is highly visible. 

The COVID lock-down and riots are the unknowns really, but the riots emerged from extreme Democrats not wanting to upset their wealthy, white voter base and the 'black vote'. The problem is the collapse can be very sudden. The Republican collapse was largely internal and kind of meh. I think the progressive collapse will be a lot more explosive, with social media, media itself and pop culture being highly visible entities. You also didn't have Republicans tearing down history like we do now. The thing is, the more explosive this becomes, the more explosive the push-back. That's the problem. These movements are like physics. You will have an equal, and opposite reaction. With the intensity of things, I'm not sure that's a good thing. 

Many people are like 'this is the new normal'. There's no such thing. The pendulum always swings. You can only stop it by state-sponsored violence. Shitty little riots aren't going to do it. 

There's also globalization of media, the extreme distrust in journalists as well. These things counteract progressive messaging. Americans, essentially, want to be left alone. The question is what is the limit? Nobody I know believes in 'peaceful protesters' anymore. People are tired of woke media, as we can see by its failure. So, the question is, what will be the opposite reaction? 

You also have the financial industry obstinately regulating speech, and the desire for a sanitized internet, with the possibility to create a parallel internet itself. I'd say we're looking towards November to see what is up. If Biden gets elected, I have no doubt things will get even more insane.


----------



## 2021Murder (Jul 8, 2020)

Of course things will get better, this is just like the 50s when uppity coons caused a ruckus on the radio but in real life nothing happened and now you can look outside and still see segregated water fountains


OH WAIT YOU CANT BECAUSE DESPITE WHAT DIPSHITS IN THIS VERY THREAD SAID SHIT CHANGED

Thats what i hate about this whole "everyone just wants to grill' and why im glad the most annoying parts of the left are ruining and co-opting the shit out of it. Shit gets bad for the people that dont care, theyre slaves to those that do. 

Just like alinsky said almost a century ago, it takes a very small population to make change. Only 4% of the fucking country had any problem with jim crow laws yet all it took is good social organization and boom everyone has to learn about heroes like MLK and Malcolm X, when most people back then had the same feelings towards them as we do about DSP.

You have to accept the fact that shit will get worse, we're at 1919 Germany levels of "shit is bad but it will get better because we all just want to grill" levels of denial

Also im keeping track of every fucker here that said "no big deal bro" so that you all can tell @Null to shut the fuck up about section 230 or the EARN IT bill and anything else that he spergs about. Because he's pretty great at being stoic so for him to sperg that means shit is hitting the fan. 

Also we're like 3 weeks away from section 230 being changed but somehow we're all supposed to deal with that despite it being pretty clear this site wont be around soon after.

Also do you know how i know pulling an ostrich and grilling is something only wastes of good organs do? Because spics do it.

Spics have been getting killed at the same rate as they were 500 years ago by conquistadors and they just shrugged and said "things will get better"

and it didnt, hell even before that they were just ok with being sacrificed to the sun god, hoping things would get better. And it turns out no it didnt. 

The best shot spics had of a better life the last 500 years is literally letting some dumb white guy shoot his load into them, so that the euro DNA would give them the intelligence and motivation to change things. 

Thats right in a world of "i just want to grill, ill not do anything while the world destroys itself and me too" the BEST OPTION is to be Barb Chandler.

And thats the society we're heading into, Chris-chan and his family went from being a laughingstock 10 years ago to being an ideal to strive towards 10 years from now.

You have Bob " i just want to grill" chandler. Barb "find some dumb rich guy to leech off of" chandler and Chris "proud autistic trans woman with anti-police sympathies" chandler. And thats basically the model family to deal with the 20s now according to the pro-BLM/pro-CHOP people in the US right now. 

(Sorry about the sperging, I'm high)


----------



## Made In China (Jul 8, 2020)

2020Suicide said:


> Just like alinsky said almost a century ago, it takes a very small population to make change.



Anyone who didn't fall for the "DEMOCRACY YEAH" meme already knows that.  The masses don't matter, the elites do.


----------



## 2021Murder (Jul 8, 2020)

Made In China said:


> Anyone who didn't fall for the "DEMOCRACY YEAH" meme already knows that.  The masses don't matter, the elites do.


Not even "the elites" literally just any small group. Look at what 4chan did with a mountain dew poll and realize how much power people have when they work together


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 8, 2020)

I do think things will probably get better, and depending on how the election plays out, 2020 might end up being the year of the Woke Left's final stand.

The elites that back all this woke shit are either Chinese commissars or they're wealthy neoliberal corporate bigwigs, and the second group have very much a "Not In My Backyard" mentality and will cut the line on the SJW true believers once they are too much of a liability for the elites.

The neocon corporate elites did the exact same thing to the Religious Right near the end of Bush's second term. The neolibs will do the same thing if the SJW's become too much of a liability financially and politically, and they already are shaping up to be that way now that the bigwigs are losing control of Antifa and BLM.


----------



## Quixotic Son (Jul 8, 2020)

Nothing will really change until fathers stay with their families (a lot of police brutality begins with fatherlessness in the home as that increases crime), Hollywood is purged of the creeps, and we fuck the whole idea of one race being better than the other and see each other as just another person with a slightly different culture.


----------



## AcidityLiquidity (Jul 9, 2020)

For the (((elites)))? Yes. For you, me, plus John and Jane Doe? Hell no.


----------



## Eto (Jul 9, 2020)

I am normally called a pessimist in my circle, but I do have hope that things will get better, or at least I hope that they do. The one thing to consider is whether or not you’re experiencing mean world syndrome, a term coined back in the 1970s, where if you’re over exposed to media that shows violence, your perception of reality is going to be biased. I think we all experience this every now and then; I know I do when I see this insanity. How this comes out politically, I can’t give my two cents due to how volatile it can be. For social media, you’ll have more in common with some average Joe than whatever nutcase you find online, especially when you consider that places like Twitter? Yeah, only a small percentage of adults in the US use it, and a smaller percentage makes around 90% of the political tweets.

In the mean time, just enjoy the moment. Have hope, practice mindfulness, and don’t let the media make you into a total wreck.


----------



## Saint Alphonsus (Jul 9, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> I do think things will probably get better, and depending on how the election plays out, 2020 might end up being the year of the Woke Left's final stand.


Unless you happen to have insider information that 2020 is the End of Days, I find this scenario unlikely. As the Good Lord said in His parable,

The kingdom of heaven is likened unto a man which sowed good seed in his field:

But while men slept, his enemy came and sowed tares among the wheat, and went away.But when the blade was sprung up, and brought forth fruit, then the tares appeared also.So the servants of the householder came and said unto him, Sir, didn't you sow good seed in thy field? from where did the tares come out from?He said unto them, An enemy hath done this. The servants said unto him, Wilt thou then that we go and gather them up?But he said, Nay; lest while ye gather up the tares, ye root up also the wheat with them.Let both grow together until the harvest: and in the time of harvest I will say to the reapers, Gather ye together first the tares, and bind them in bundles to burn them: but gather the wheat into my barn.
— Matthew 13:24-30

Wheat: the righteous
Tares: the wicked (the Woke Left)
Enemy: Lucifer

The woke left are with us until the end of time.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 9, 2020)

Saint Alphonsus said:


> Gather ye together first the tares, and bind them in bundles to burn them: but gather the wheat into my barn.
> 
> Wheat: the righteous
> Tares: the wicked (the Woke Left)
> ...


And we should burn them?


----------



## Chad Nasty (Jul 9, 2020)

Better? Dunno, I can sure say it will be different. We still have something huge coming down the pipeline. I don't know what, why or when. I just know there was a lot of extremely shady things getting done with no question which are going to have very severe implications. There are too many laws on the books which can be subverted to fit a purpose outside original intent, and the spooks can find them no matter the nuance. So I can't honestly tell you anything will get better knowing that there are a lot of cogs moving in different directions but in very purposeful ways.

I'll reexamine my thought after the country gets nukkake'd with whatever all this subversion is working toward.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 9, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> And we should burn them?



Wheat: "saved people who really know Jesus"
Tares: everyone else


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jul 9, 2020)

No no hope no point in living anymore.. 
  goodbye Cruel world


----------



## Schinna (Jul 9, 2020)

It worries me how many people say something along the lines of  "the vast majority of people won't do anything, so nothing will happen" yet they totally ignore that this also works in the opposite direction and implies that the masses won't do anything should something actually occur, which leaves the power to the small groups who are willing to act.
We see this all over historically.


----------



## Schinna (Jul 9, 2020)

StarkRavingMad said:


> I would just like to say that I mentioned the families' race because of what's going on in the country right now.  This family seemed to be only focused on their quality time and celebrating the holiday, and not at all focused on "kill whitey" or "July 4th is a White Supremacist Holiday."
> 
> Social media is not real life.  The vast majority of people celebrated July 4th, despite the media telling us we're horrible for doing so because of "muh racism" and "muh lockdowns."


I shouldn't have to say this but seeing two black families who looked like they Just Want To Grill ™ in what I wouldn't doubt is a majority white neighborhood does not mean jack shit. To base your opinions off of this and say that this is just some Twitter hocus pocus because you saw some blacks who didn't chant "BLM" and holocaust an autozone at that particular time is literally one of the most retarded things I have seen today.


----------



## UntimelyDhelmise (Jul 12, 2020)

The "swinging pendulum" has been brought up here and other threads quite a bit lately in that public opinion is (if silently) starting to flow against the woke insanity and even claims that gen Z looks more based and redpilled (which I already find hard to believe) than who came before them, but all I can think of is, how?

How will any swinging of the pendulum happen now when the leftists have secured every major outlet of society and bent it to their whim? Any hint of gen Z rebellion against the leftist regime will be snuffed out, and any gatherings of anti-woke groups are near impossible with places like the internet destroying any semblance of free speech everywhere you turn. They've essentially stapled the pendulum in place to ensure it never swings to the other side ever again.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 13, 2020)

UntimelyDhelmise said:


> The "swinging pendulum" has been brought up here and other threads quite a bit lately in that public opinion is (if silently) starting to flow against the woke insanity and even claims that gen Z looks more based and redpilled (which I already find hard to believe) than who came before them, but all I can think of is, how?
> 
> How will any swinging of the pendulum happen now when the leftists have secured every major outlet of society and bent it to their whim? Any hint of gen Z rebellion against the leftist regime will be snuffed out, and any gatherings of anti-woke groups are near impossible with places like the internet destroying any semblance of free speech everywhere you turn. They've essentially stapled the pendulum in place to ensure it never swings to the other side ever again.



They've been trying to do just that, and I honestly think all the shit they've been doing in 2020 is the leftists trying to hammer in the last couple of nails to hold the pendulum in place for good

But if they can't get those last nails fully hammered in by November, then the pendulum will at last knock loose and start to swing back and when it does, it could swing back hard after the shitshow of silencing and repression that was the 2010's


----------



## -4ZURE- (Jul 13, 2020)

I will confidently say yes.

I believe we are in a sort of bubble right now and at some point it has to burst. The days of woke culture and constant fear mongering will likely come to an end relatively soon. If anything, I see this year as the climax to the story, or the apex of how bad it gets for awhile. If we are going by the end of woke culture, this year will likely be the year. BLM and Antifa have destroyed so much that it will put a huge strain on support for more radicalized movements going forward. This seems to be their last opportunity to stay good in the public eye, and it seems they are blowing it with the average American.

As for companies, while many showed support, a bunch are also leaving wokeness behind as it has been deemed unprofitable. Going forward onto the new landscape of the internet and a new Gen Z republican audience, we are likely to see many things become apolitical again. Disney, for instance, needs money so they cannot bank on the Twitter mob.

Tik Tok may also cease to exist in America soon, so it will be interesting to see what happens when yet another normie site is gone. Seeing as it was becoming Twitter 2.0, it may detoxify the internet in its absence.

I also see Trump winning again which will likely push many corrupt politicians out of power as his audience is scarier than they are given credit. Already we see old-school republicans joining up with Biden, so if Trump wins, this will likely have huge affects on changing the political landscape. Hopefully more young, less corrupted faces start taking power as we are starting to see rise up more. The only bad thing about a Trump win is more brainwashing news and Twitter/FaceBook garbage, but seeing as Americans are seeing the faults more now (not trusting) this may not really be an issue.

I think this year may lead to a better tomorrow, we just need to get through it.


----------



## Xerxes IX (Jul 13, 2020)

On things getting better when it comes to the pandemic/lockdowns: I think you will find very few people who actually _like_ the lockdowns and "new normal". All the pro lockdown and mask police people likely are hoping that if only everyone behaves and follows the rules it will go away, or are pushing extra hard on this stuff because the experts who implemented everything _have_ to be doing the right thing to justify taking away their normal life. The only people who'd want the new normal are the socialist NEETS who believe the only reason poverty and illness exists is "rich people are selfish and so are you for wanting to go outside", who see the lockdown and ruined economy as the crabs in the bucket being pulled down. 

And they're a very small percentage, not to mention they're the same people who support BLM and Antifa the strongest, groups who lost any sympathy people had for their cause by overplaying their hand. I think the switch from Riots back to Coronavirus in the MSM's talking points is because even their viewers don't support that anymore. 

I may have harped on 2020 being the switch from Clown World to Retard World but just because the people with money and power are acting like retards doesn't mean the rest of the world follows or agrees with them. Thinking Twitter reflects majority opinions IRL is the same mistake corporations pushing wokeness made.

I think things will get better, but most people are keeping their heads down and not speaking out because they don't want to attract the ire of the spergs. Those who already decide any dissenting opinion on current events is because YOU'RE A RACIST or YOU DON'T CARE IF PEOPLE DIE OF THE COOF aren't worth arguing with, so people aren't doing it.


----------

